# Manta Strobe and V-Light for Pararescuemen?



## MBDM (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi there,

for my current gear project  (USAF Pararescue) i was thinking about getting an S&S Precision Manta Strobe and an S&S Precision V-Light. However, i was looking at a ton of PJ pictures but couldn't find a single pararescueman whos was wearing either a Manta Strobe or a V-Light.

So it would be incredible if somebody is here, who knows for sure if there are pararescuemen who definately use one of the mentioned devices, even if they are not issued by the Air Force, but maybe purchased privately.

Thanks guys


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Marc, I appreciate your enthusiasm and your desire for accuracy, but these types of questions really turn off members of the site, especially coming from someone who just joined.  You're running the risk of being branded an "airsofter" or "fanboy" or "gear queer," none of which are complimentary terms.  You'd be better off taking your time and easing into the site instead of jumping into a topic like this right off the bat.  

If all you are interested in is what SOF members are wearing/carrying/using, there are better sites for that elsewhere on the Internet.


----------



## MBDM (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, i can understand your point of view. It wasn't my intention to tread on somebody's feet


----------



## Queeg (Jan 12, 2013)

Try militaryphotos.net


----------



## MBDM (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info, but i already checked all of their photos twice plus i asked that question already at the gearsoc and gearwhore forum. It seems that there's nobody out there who can answer it. So my last hope was that the PJ's themselves could give me an answer


----------



## policemedic (Jan 12, 2013)

Where do you live?  If you're near a PJ unit perhaps you could explain your project to their PAO and arrange for a PJ to speak to your group...maybe even model their load-out.  Be sure to explain what you're into in detail, so the PAO is in the best position to help you.  He may not be familiar with airsoft, mannequin dressing, etc.

You may also want to start capitalizing properly in your posts.


----------



## MBDM (Jan 12, 2013)

I guess that won't be possible, because i'm living in Germany


----------



## 0699 (Jan 12, 2013)

There's shitloads of PJs in Europe; one of them should be happy to help.


----------



## MBDM (Jan 29, 2013)

I guess i found a reference picture  Well, at least for the v-light


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank God.  I was worried...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 29, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Thank God. I was worried...


There seriously needs to be a "multiple like" button for shit like this!


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 29, 2013)

Does every Joe have a GoPro?

Good luck, MBDM.


----------



## MBDM (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. And yea, i think GoPro's are very common these days. Contour HD's as well. They also have been used by the PJ's and CRO's while the exercise ''Angel Thunder'' in 2011 and probably also for the upcoming National Geographic documentation ''Inside Combat Rescue''. Or for amazing F-18 videos like this:


----------



## x SF med (Jan 29, 2013)

I was talking to a PJ this weekend, he said they just got issued hip waders...


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jan 30, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I was talking to a PJ this weekend, he said they just got issued hip waders...


 Yup.  Plus the new Clandestine Long-distance Infiltration suiT:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And the Flying Above Ground Suit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But we're most excited about the new proton packs:


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 30, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Yup. Plus the new Clandestine Long-distance Infiltration suiT:
> And the Flying Above Ground Suit:
> But we're most excited about the new proton packs:


Oh my holy shit, so much win.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahhhhh I see what's going on here...


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 30, 2013)

So I thought I'd contribute a little more than just words to this fine thread.  I know a few PJ's and they said that this new tech helped them out quite a bit.  Apparently it's been designed for the PJ's that work as Space Shuttle Door Gunners.  It provides a non-slip seating surface that secures them to the seat when they lose gravity.  In addition, you're able to quickly dismount in case of emergency.  Quite an ingenious piece of gear if you ask me.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> So I thought I'd contribute a little more than just words to this fine thread. I know a few PJ's and they said that this new tech helped them out quite a bit. Apparently it's been designed for the PJ's that work as Space Shuttle Door Gunners. It provides a non-slip seating surface that secures them to the seat when they lose gravity. In addition, you're able to quickly dismount in case of emergency. Quite an ingenious piece of gear if you ask me.


I thought that was the Navy's new morale device for sub crews?


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 30, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I thought that was the Navy's new morale device for sub crews?


I'm sure they've devised multiple uses for this item.  Hell they'll probably even throw in a free bottle of hair jail with every order that the SEAL's make.


----------

